# New Doctor Who



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 30, 2008)

So David Tennant announced last night that after he has finished filming the four Doctor Who specials, when the show returns in 2010 he will not be the Doctor... I'm rather upset but rather predictably people are now thinking "Who's going to replace him?" So, who would you like to see take control of the TARDIS once David is gone? Baring in mind they are always British =P

I don't know who I would want to see, I'm still upset David is leaving <=[


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 30, 2008)

I nearly cried when he pretended to die last series!

I don't want him to go! When he announced it, did you hear the people screaming 'NO!!!'

lol. I don't think anyone will be able to replace him, tbh.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll play him =P


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 30, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> I nearly cried when he pretended to die last series!
> 
> I don't want him to go! When he announced it, did you hear the people screaming 'NO!!!'
> 
> lol. I don't think anyone will be able to replace him, tbh.



So true, and yeah I caught it on the news today. He looked like he was going to cry himself! <=[
I'm gonna miss him soooo much >.<

Of course Zoo, a furry Doctor! :lol:


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 30, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> I'll play him =P



I don't wanna know what the sonic screwdriver will be used for....

The TARDIS will get furry ears!

The companion will have gone downhill, also.

So *NO* furry doctor for you!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 30, 2008)

I want to be the companion! :lol:
Northern Irish accents ftw XD
=P

I wish <=[


----------



## Talvi (Oct 30, 2008)

It was kind of expected really. I don't really like Dr Who to care enough about who's next, it's a bit too OTT for me.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 30, 2008)

What i don't understand is how are the cybermen back AGAIN! for the Christmas special? Unless it's the cybermen from our universe, that would make sense.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

*D:*

I don't know who could possibly replace Tennant, but it had better be someone great.

When they picked a new Bond, I was hoping for Clive Owen, but they went with DANIEL CRAIG. Ugh.  I just hope that they don't go this route with the Doctor.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Oct 31, 2008)

Bill Bailey, would be ace!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

They should get that hot guy that played Robin Hood in the BBC series.

Just because he's hot.


----------



## Huey (Nov 1, 2008)

The guy who plays Ron in the Harry Potter movies!


----------



## Todd Quicksilver (Nov 1, 2008)

vin diesel all the way he would be the most bad ass doctor ever!!!!!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 1, 2008)

He's gonna run out of regenerations at this rate.


----------



## Wreth (Nov 1, 2008)

They'll find some excuse to keep him alive.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 1, 2008)

Huey said:


> The guy who plays Ron in the Harry Potter movies!



:\



Todd Quicksilver said:


> vin diesel all the way he would be the most bad ass doctor ever!!!!!



Clearly you do not understand how the Doctor works.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Clearly you do not understand how the Doctor works.



Just what I was thinking...

There was a rumour last time that James Nesbitt may get the role but that would kinda suck =/ I mean yay for NI but he's just creepy.
Jonas Armstrong wouldn't be all that great, he looks almost _too_ young, plus I found him distinctly uninteresting in Robin Hood =P
I don't think Rupert Grint would be a good Doctor although he _is_ ginger :lol:

I wonder what they are going to do when the 13th Doctor dies, how they are going to keep him going after all the fans know that he's supposed to die. But then, if every Doctor does three series each then we won't have to worry about that for another nine years or so.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Nov 2, 2008)

When I heard this, I cried. Seriously. 

All I can say is, the next guy or girl (never know) they grab have some gargantuan shoes to fill.

Between this and Torchwood's supposed revamping, I'm a bit tepid of the future.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

I found a leak as to who the next Doctor might be.

Here's my first source.

And the second one.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I found a leak as to who the next Doctor might be.
> 
> Here's my first source.
> 
> And the second one.




Full length, single breasted (hard to see but that's what I'm guessing), trench polyester blend cotton unlikely.

2 button, 2 piece, 3/4 break, single breasted, no pleats or cuffs, notched lapel grey-grey pinstripe of what I'm going to guess is some form of polyester-wool blend.

Flat white fitted oxford shirt?

Normal length and width polyester-silk tie?



That's better.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Full length, single breasted (hard to see but that's what I'm guessing), trench polyester blend cotton unlikely.
> 
> 2 button, 2 piece, 3/4 break, single breasted, no pleats or cuffs, notched lapel grey-grey pinstripe of what I'm going to guess is some form of polyester-wool blend.
> 
> ...



My pants just got tighter.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My pants just got tighter.





That was your Halloween costume, yes. You should dress like that everyday. Join our ranks.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> That was your Halloween costume, yes. You should dress like that everyday. Join our ranks.



I will when it stops being 100+ degrees outside every day and I don't have to walk for extended distances across campus.

I'll have to mix it up with my leather jacket etc though, I only have so many suits.  It would be tacky to wear them too often.

Also I have art studios, so it isn't exactly practical to wear suits.  So nevermind.  Weekends only.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I will when it stops being 100+ degrees outside every day and I don't have to walk for extended distances across campus.
> 
> I'll have to mix it up with my leather jacket etc though, I only have so many suits.  It would be tacky to wear them too often.
> 
> Also I have art studios, so it isn't exactly practical to wear suits.  So nevermind.  Weekends only.




Let me quote something utterly unrelated:


> A well dressed man does not require so much                            an extensive as a varied wardrobe. He wants a different                            costume for every season and every occasion; but if                            what he selects is simple rather than striking, he may                            appear in the same clothes as often as he likes, as                            long as they are fresh and appropriate to the season                            and the object.
> 
> 
> There are four kinds of coats which he must have: a business coat,                            a                            frock coat,                            a dress-coat and                            an overcoat. A well dressed man may do well with four                            of the first, and one each of the others per annum.                            An economical man may get by with less.
> ...


-Martine's Handbook of Etiquette (1866)

A bit antiquated (not in my god damn opinion), but still a good premise.





Though, I feel I may eventually watch Doctor Who once I acquire a TV and the desire to watch TV.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Let me quote something utterly unrelated:
> -Martine's Handbook of Etiquette (1866)
> 
> A bit antiquated (not in my god damn opinion), but still a good premise.
> ...



I am buying this book.

Torrent the show if you like.  Or buy the box sets if you're feeling rich.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Or buy the box sets if you're feeling rich.



Only if they come platinum plated and on a white gold platter encrusted with rubies and diamonds the size of my fist.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Only if they come platinum plated and on a white gold platter encrusted with rubies and diamonds the size of my fist.



That would just cost even more.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

There is actually a box set of the original TWENTY-SIX seasons for sale on Amazon (I think) for about 750 dollars.

You can even think of each episode as being a precious gem if it makes you feel better about the price.

Ha ha I'm funny.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

Reminds me of Muse items from overseas, but when you meet a fanatic there is no reason needed as to why.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Will buy it some day I swear you this.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sure you will have a surplus of $750 some day. The question is if it will still be for sale.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

If not a new one, I can always get one used or through other means.  I'll find some way.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

...Tennant is a tough act to follow.  He REALLY sold me on the new series.  Dude's just too cool.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I found a leak as to who the next Doctor might be.
> 
> Here's my first source.
> 
> And the second one.



<3


As for the incredibly expensive box set, I've seen a lot of the old series' anyway thanks to my dad XD
First Doctor Who related item I ever came across was a cartoon in the paper with the line "What happened to the Daleks?" A dalek was in a shady alley with a feather duster attachment saying "Do you want a good time?!" to a terrified passer by. I think I was about 8 or so. From then on I was curious because my dad thought it was hilarious so he let me watch the old series ^_^


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> <3
> 
> 
> As for the incredibly expensive box set, I've seen a lot of the old series' anyway thanks to my dad XD
> First Doctor Who related item I ever came across was a cartoon in the paper with the line "What happened to the Daleks?" A dalek was in a shady alley with a feather duster attachment saying "Do you want a good time?!" to a terrified passer by. I think I was about 8 or so. From then on I was curious because my dad thought it was hilarious so he let me watch the old series ^_^



Lucky.


----------



## Devo (Nov 7, 2008)

Perhaps the next Doctor will look older than this last incarnation? I hope so, personally. We've had a taste of a younger, more upbeat Doctor that today's kids can relate to (let's face it, kids make up most of the show's audience, anyway), so let's see the Doctor return to the way he was meant to be: sophisticated, gentlemanly, mature and not so happy-go-lucky. Don't get me wrong, Tennant's done a magnificent job in this role, he's my favourite Doctor so far, but I'd like his character to take a step back, as it were. You know, have him resemble some of his older incarnations in a sense. Put simply, all the Doctors before Chris Eccleston were posh, I want to see a new posh Doctor. :-D

I'm quite looking forward to the new Christmas special, despite the negative attitude towards it in regards to the Cybermen. I'm hoping they'll be the original Cybermen from this universe. But the thing is, if they are, then why do they look exactly like the Cybus-men? They shouldn't, after all, that logo on the chestplate is the company that built the Cybus-men, and the original Cybermen have never had any kind of symbol. If they ever did decide to have a symbol, it certainly wouldn't be a big fat C, would it?

Now that I think about it, if it is the original Cybermen, I really hope they haven't decided to give them back their old weakness: gold. If they become allergic to gold again, I will be furious.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no complaints so long as it isn't anti-plastic.


----------

